# Audi AG and Eminem's Eight Mile Style LL.C. Reach Settlement Agreement



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

"Eight Mile Style LL.C. („Eight Mile”) and AUDI AG (“Audi”) today jointly announced that they have entered into an Agreement ending all legal disputes between the two companies over the allegations that Audi has made unauthorized use of the musical work “Lose Yourself” in a video shown at the presentation of the new model “Audi A6 Avant” in Berlin on May 18, 2011.

In commenting on the Settlement Agreement, a spokesperson for Audi said, “Audi has tremendous respect for Eminem and his works, and likewise for the “Imported From Detroit” campaign which was created by Chrysler, and certainly Audi would never wish to insult or harm those parties or their fans and customers.

The recognition of the Intellectual Property Rights of third parties is a very important part of Audi’s corporate philosophy. Audi is pleased that this matter could be resolved amicably. Furthermore, Audi is proud to join the effort to support the revitalization of Detroit by contributing to selected social projects.

Likewise, a spokesperson for Eight Mile added, “Eight Mile is very pleased that this dispute could be settled quickly and amicably. Eight Mile is very impressed by Audi’s openness to discuss and reach consensus on the issues involved…”.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

so, AUDi messed up... and they settled.. er' paid him like they should.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

If Audi would like to help in Detroit they should open an US car factory there and put a lot of people to work.


----------

